# Mustang Saddle Pad Review



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

I have a couple; I have that one in your post in tan/brown that I am currently using as a show pad (<--- there is a link to pix there) on Pi and I got a different one (<--- there is a link to pix there) that I used for the Super Horse challenge on Star. 

They are not the highest quality but are good using pads IMO. Couldn't beat the price of them, either. 

I have an impact gel pad I got for pad a few years ago; I have never used it, LOL. No real reason, just have never done so. My Favs are Professional Choice pads, but have hated the patterns they have so ended up with the Mustang ones while waiting for Pro Choice to change the patterns. :mrgreen:


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

I was looking at these specifically for use as a show pad. You guys look great in your pictures! 

I've always been a fan of Impact Gel pads, but I've only ever used the same style of pad from them. Impact Gel? Cowtown Pad 36" x 34" in Show Pads at Schneider Saddlery

It seems to fit my non-withered mare the best and prevents slipping. I know not many people on here are big fans of them but they are always my first choice. I'm wanting to be a little thriftier though! I might give these mustang ones a try.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

jenkat86 said:


> You guys look great in your pictures!


Aw, thanks so much!! 



jenkat86 said:


> I've always been a fan of Impact Gel pads, but I've only ever used the same style of pad from them. Impact Gel? Cowtown Pad 36" x 34" in Show Pads at Schneider Saddlery


 THAT is the exact impact gel pad that I have! The 2nd from the top is the color I have. I don't know why I have not yet used it; trying to get all the gear together for the "look", LOL, and have not yet done it. Maybe the June show I'll give it a go.

The Mustang pads are a little stiffer and the Navajo blanket on top not as "nice", but as I mentioned, they are a good using pad & I do use them. I've not seen any adverse effects on my horses from them. If you get one, come back and let us know how you like them.


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

kewpalace said:


> The Mustang pads are a little stiffer and the Navajo blanket on top not as "nice", but as I mentioned, they are a good using pad & I do use them. I've not seen any adverse effects on my horses from them. If you get one, come back and let us know how you like them.


Do they end up conforming to the back and loosening up after a few rides? That's one of the reasons I like my Impact Gel, it's flexible and HEAVY! It lays nice under saddle. 

I have a few pads to check out in person and if they don't wow me then I'll probably end up with one of the Mustang ones. I have some time to decide. I'll definitely update though if I end up with one.

Let me know how you like your Impact Gel once you try it!


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

I bought a Mustang 1/2" liner 100% wool and contoured. Also a contoured woven wool blanket as Mustang 100% NZ wool the pattern name is the Freedom Blanket. It really is contoured. 

I have some pics took when it was new, will try to attach them here:










































Have not put a lot of wear on them at all. Really great fit, like it so much I now have a 3/4 wool Mustang contoured pad.

Like Kewpalace said. Very good value for the lower prices on them than the big brands. Although not comparable with the used 5-Star I have.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

jenkat86 said:


> Do they end up conforming to the back and loosening up after a few rides?


 It does a little, but not like the big name brands. Still, it works fine for me and my horse is not uncomfortable in it.



> That's one of the reasons I like my Impact Gel, it's flexible and HEAVY!


I think the heaviness is one of the reasons I have NOT used mine. But it IS a VERY nice pad, so will have to give it a go; I will let you know how I like it. :wink:



anndankev said:


> I bought a Mustang 1/2" liner 100% wool and contoured. Also a contoured woven wool blanket as Mustang 100% NZ wool the pattern name is the Freedom Blanket. It really is contoured.


That may be the one I got for Star but in red/black!


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

*Update- Pad purchased*

Just wanted to update this. I ended up purchasing a new pad, but I did not go with the Mustang brand or an Impact Gel. My trainer got a few new Classic Equine ESP pads in and I tried one out for a few days and ended up going with one. 

This is the one I purchased: https://www.nrsworld.com/classic/classic-equine-esp-wool-top-pad-brown/tan-32x34-150176

I purchased it from my trainer so the price came in at $130USD, so still pricier than the Mustang but significantly less than the Impact Gel, also. 

I must say, I'm really happy with the pad. It looks great on my girl and is quite a bit lighter in weight than the Impact Gel pad. The woven top is really great quality and the felt on the underside is really nice as well.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

jenkat86 said:


> new Classic Equine ESP pads in and I tried one out for a few days and ended up going with one.


A friend used to only buy Classic Equine pads; she really liked them. They are good pads, too. Glad you got to try out a pad before guying and that you got something you are happy with. :thumbsup:


----------

